# Original owner, attic find!!!!



## nomadman1956 (Oct 23, 2010)

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]    

While walking a flea market in the smokey mountains I happened accross a booth where the old gentleman had photo's of his first bike and car with a make offer sign.  The car was a 1938 chevy business coupe and the bike a Shelby 52A ?.

His name was Herman Payne and he got his shelby bike for Christmas 1952 after helping his father work the family tabbacco patches that summer. It was purchased at Bens sport shop In Johnson City, Tn and he thinks his father paid $72.00

Herman was 14 years old when he got his bike.  It was retired a few years later when Herman got his first car and it resided in his mothers Attic until my encounter.

Its appears to be orginial except the grips and pedals.  Herman told me it used to have a big ugly light on the back ( a delta triple light) he removed. After mentioning how much I wish it still was there he contacted me and the next week brought me the light and warranty card which was also stored at this mothers.

Of all the cool old bikes I have had over the years I think this has to be one of my favorites!  I have never had the pleasure of meeting the orginal owner and hearing all the tails and storys related to that person and his bike. This one shall allways remain a treasured part of my collection, Thanks Herman!!!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Pictures please!


----------



## nomadman1956 (Oct 23, 2010)

[/IMG]

Herman, Shelby and I  !!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow! Sweet!


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 23, 2010)

What a cool story!! Sweet bike,that had to be the top of the line and a lot of money back then. I recently bought a near new '65 Hollywood from the o/g owner. Lot's of fun talking about the old days.

Pat


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 23, 2010)

I have two of those and they are awesome bikes one of my fav bikes to ride


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome find! The bike looks much better with the tail light re-installed.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 23, 2010)

Once again we see that they are still out there waiting to be discovered!


----------



## yeshoney (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice and complete bike!  i have to agree about the part about one of the best riding bikes out there.  The spriger front end is quite compliant and doesn't wince at my 225 lbs riding it.  Of course mine is more customized than stock and has a 7 speed internal hub to help get the bike rolling and keep it moving down the road.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice! Finding a well preserved bike in an attic is cool enough. Finding one in the original owners attic and the fact that he still had the Delta triple light.......it just doesn't get much better than that. Did he give you the original photo with the bike? If not, ask if he will let you copy it.


----------



## nomadman1956 (Oct 23, 2010)

You can tell he was a good ole farm boy who fathers preached maintance, look at the sprocket in the photo of the 3 of us. I not sure if it was the attic that preserved this bike or all the grease!!!!  This was the greasest old bike I have ever found. He musta oiled it every time he rode it....lol


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!  See if the original owner would do a little write-up on what you've told us. Would be great to keep with the bike!
Amazing!
bri.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 23, 2010)

Truly a gem of a bike and tale!


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 23, 2010)

was that the flea market on 66 ?
nice bicycle, & story. GO VOLS.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice!!! This bike look much better with the original light at the back.


----------



## nomadman1956 (Oct 23, 2010)

It was at the flea market right at exit 407, then back west a few blocks. The one you see from the interstate


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 24, 2010)

Those tires rock,What brand are they?

Pat







yeshoney said:


> Very nice and complete bike!  i have to agree about the part about one of the best riding bikes out there.  The spriger front end is quite compliant and doesn't wince at my 225 lbs riding it.  Of course mine is more customized than stock and has a 7 speed internal hub to help get the bike rolling and keep it moving down the road.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't edit my post,Sorry guys. I just wanted to ad that I'm with the original owner. Way cool bike but that tail light would have been on e-bay within 5 minutes. It's ugly! 







PCHiggin said:


> What a cool story!! Sweet bike,that had to be the top of the line and a lot of money back then. I recently bought a near new '65 Hollywood from the o/g owner. Lot's of fun talking about the old days.
> 
> Pat


----------



## teisco (Oct 24, 2010)

It is great to have history attached to a cool bike. The Monark I bought from a great 89 year old lady gave me a picture and some history of the original owner. They were friends and the picture was taken in 1952 of the owner, his dog Snowball and the new Monark.


----------



## yeshoney (Oct 24, 2010)

These tires are Felt Troy Lee Designs Redline Quick Bricks.  Try getting these now???  Impossible as they do not make them anymore.

Joe



PCHiggin said:


> Those tires rock,What brand are they?
> 
> Pat


----------

